# Any alternatives for firetaping exterior firewall?



## iowaeric (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi all,

New to the forum but have seen a lot of helpful info as a lurker here. Look forward to getting to know you all better.

We're doing an exterior firewall on a steel building right now as required by city code. Using 5/8" exterior gyp sheathing that needs to be firetaped. Traditionally I'd just firetape it but it being freezing outside now, doesn't seem like a practical option. The closest suggestion I've gotten is to mesh tape it and skim it with durabond, which still doesn't resolve the fact I'm going to waste a lot of mud with it freezing before I can burn through it.

Anyone know of any alternatives for firetaping that are either mudless or practical in below freezing applications? I found a web site for some EZ Tape mudless firetape, haven't priced it out at all yet, has anyone tried that stuff and is it worth it ?

Thanks
Eric


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Have me come down, and I'll make it perfect.


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

I seen a product in a walls and ceiling mag that they were using for fire taping that looked like a roll of red duct tape that did not require any mud at all and it had a one hour fire rating I'd talk to your supplier to see if they can get it and what it costs


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

EZ tape is UL approved, but better staple it on. In either cold or hot extreme temps it will simply fall off after a short time.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

What is the finished schedule for the exterior firewall? Does it get stucco or efis?


----------



## ryanh (Dec 4, 2009)

I've used EZ Firetape before taping around a chase for a duct(inspector wanted it, instead of a coat of mud).. Doesn't stick that great inside even, so I can't imagine it staying stuck in the cold.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Try this site

*Commercial Contractor Alert!!!* Green firewall taping. Our new product is *BLAZEBLOCKER*™ fire retardant drywall tape. Finally... Wet n Stick® with fire retardants. Use only tape and water to join fire rated assemblies! NO compound is necessary using this two hour rated ASTM E119 certified product. Check out *BLAZEBLOCKER*™ on our product page.


----------

